# CT Scan



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi AllI had a CT Scan today. I had to drink 2 bottles of barium (supposedly bananna flavor







). I don't know the results yet, but I will find out next week or so when results are sent to my doctor --I am in a HMO and it is so difficult to keep up with all different doctors I have seen. I hope the test reveals something as I am getting tired. The barium really, really upset my stomach and gave me severe gas. I was in a very uncomfortable state afterwards until in ran through my system -- which helped clear my C anyway. It was just so much pain from the barium and I wasn't expecting that reaction. Anyone else have this reaction from barium? Thanks for reading.


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Update on Barium situtation. I was still in a lot of pain from Friday - Sunday and the doctor had me to come in on Sunday morning to the urgent care (after hours) for examination. I told her about the barium and she x-rayed my stomach. It was ALL still in there. She showed it to me on the x-ray folks--big globs of Barium all through my digestive tract (stomach, throat, lower stomach) and I had become C. Goodness! Anyways she gave me some Miralax to get it out of my system. I started taking it yesterday but the bottle says it takes 2-4 days to work. I didn't know it would stay in my body like that!


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

I had a similar reaction when I had the test done. My doctor specifically told me to drink lots of water afterwards, but I didn't listen to him. I ended up with constipation due to the barium. It took a couple of days to clean my system of the barium. I have IBS-D. I had the barium stuck in my intestines. Your case sounds like the worst case I've ever heard. I hope you feel better!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

ButtmuchIt has been an ordeal indeed. I have to take the miralax for 7 days and I am on day 3 --still nothing happening if you know what I mean. I hope this over soon. I have a very sensitive system and that is why I couldn;t used Iodine --that broke me out in hives before. So they thought barium would be safer







ha ha.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I'm glad I didn't find this thread before today - I have a CT scan this afternoon and just downed the "berry" flavored barium.Which ... all things considered it wasn't BAD. Especially with phospho-soda memories still so close at hand. Still have to drink another one just before the test though.Other than water, any tips to try to NOT have a bad reaction to this stuff?


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

HiI wish I knew what to tell you! I had no idea it would affect me the way it did-I still don't feel totally recovered from it yet. But I do have a VERY sensitive system--I can't use ibuprofen and a lot of other things. If you have a lot of allergies it could maybe be little bad but then again, maybe not-- berry flavor sounds so much better than bannana







. I guess drinking lots of water and being prepared to have to take a laxative to get it out of your system would be the best thing to do. Good luck and good results to you!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

TiredCatHow did it go? I hope you're ok.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I never want to see a "berry" shake again ... it wasn't the worst thing I've ever had to drink (it wasn't even as bad as some things I've had voluntarily), but not something I want to drink again.But other than that, it went ok .. well, the testing. The injected constrast made me feel WEIRD. The results aren't so good (need surgery ... goodbye appendix, I never liked you anyway ... now the other parts they might take out, I was fond of those ..).The barium has had a mixed reaction with my system. I had MAJOR D right before (as in "ok, come on in" "just a sec, gotta go to the bathroom"), and right after .. and C ever since. I've been drinking water like it's going out of style, but it doesn't totally seem to be helping.I'm hoping it clears up soon - what with only being a week after the colonoscopy, I do NOT want to resort to laxatives. But we do what we need to do, right?


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

So they gave you barium and injection, wow!I don't know what it is with the barium but I have had the same results and still C - ha ha. Miralax does not seem to be a miracle at all. I am at the point were I am considering some Philips Milk of Magnesia (sp). Water only made me very bloated. Well good luck with your surgery. I am still pending on my results from the CT scan. Well they could SEE that I was C at least! But said pending on IBS --so at least you have a diagnosis.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry you're still C!I'm considering some Milk of Magnesia myself. I'm a little bit frustrated with the whole thing. "Here, we KNOW something's constricted, drink this C-inducing stuff so we can see it better." So now I'm in all kinds of pain. I'd much rather just have the injection - it was weird, but it was out of my system quick!Why is it taking so long to get your results? Mine were ready within an hour! Then again, my GI went physically down next to the radiologist and read the results with him, and said "write up a report ASAP" - I guess that's the benefit of being diagnosed with something that needs to be taken care of soon?I hope you get your results in soon and start feeling better!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

I have pretty much diagnosed myself.







I have to get one more test (sonogram) for another issue -- female stuff going on. At this point, I know I have BOTH problems and they feed off one another. I get the sonogroam on Monday and then I will get the results.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

Self-diagnosis .. the wonders of the internet.I have female issues going on too. Actually, said female issues are what's causing SOME of my issues (the diagnosis of IBS can't be made until they *ahem* .. dislodge certain organs from places they shouldn't be, and see how that goes). I HAD a sonogram a few months ago, but that didn't turn up anything suspcious, unlike the CT scan. Nothing like having a (suspected) endometrial cyst sitting physically inside the intestines. I'm waiting on a gyn appointment now to see if she can deal with it all, since my general surgeon said no.Have you gotten back to normal yet? I haven't, and it was hurting SO bad that I finally resorted to Milk of Magnesia. Which didn't work .. now I'm concerned. Good luck with your sonogram!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi TiredCatAre we the same people. My situation is exactly like yours. This is awful...No, I am STILL C! I was actually too scared to take the Milk of M. And seeing that it didnt work for you is not good. So how much did you take? I really just decided to see how the sonogram goes to and then go from there. Good luck to both of us


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:Originally posted by TiredCat:I never want to see a "berry" shake again ... it wasn't the worst thing I've ever had to drink (it wasn't even as bad as some things I've had voluntarily), but not something I want to drink again.But other than that, it went ok .. well, the testing. The injected constrast made me feel WEIRD. The results aren't so good (need surgery ... goodbye appendix, I never liked you anyway ... now the other parts they might take out, I was fond of those ..).The barium has had a mixed reaction with my system. I had MAJOR D right before (as in "ok, come on in" "just a sec, gotta go to the bathroom"), and right after .. and C ever since. I've been drinking water like it's going out of style, but it doesn't totally seem to be helping.I'm hoping it clears up soon - what with only being a week after the colonoscopy, I do NOT want to resort to laxatives. But we do what we need to do, right?


Why they want to remove the appendice?


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

Spasman - I have a cyst at the base of my appendix; the easiest way to get in to get it out is to take out the appendix itself. Plus, given the likely source of the cyst, the appendix itself is probably not in good shape. I'm happy to see it go!IBS-Ithink - yeah, the Milk of M didn't work at ALL. I took it twice ... 2 tbsp at a time. I mean, it's not like there's NOTHING coming out .. just .. yeah, not normal amounts, not even CLOSE to enough. I don't know what to do .. call the doctor? Which one though .. the GI, or the GYN? The GI can't do anything else for me, and the GYN is booked solid. I may have to try to get in this week instead of next; if I don't have any progress by this afternoon, I'm going to try anyway.I hope your sonogram turns up with things they can and will fix SOON. Because this IS awful. Good luck!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi TiredCatI had the sonogram today. I am in an HMO so NOTHING is immediate. It was really hard even getting a close appointment-they originally had me down for an October date, but a cancellation came in and I got the date for today! The tech said the results will be sent to my Gyn today within 5 days. I am going to be calling and bugging them though --so hopefully I will get some info before then. I could tell she SAW something but the radiologist said she can't discuss the test directly with me and it had to go through the doc. I guess thats standard procedure cause even when I wasn't in an HMO, radiologisit would not discuss the test... Anyway, as far as the C, I am the same about the amount that comes out--with the Miralax (which didn't really work 100%) a little bit come out at a time and I can tell there's MORE in there. I am so bloated and full. Have you got a date for your appendix removal? I would call both the GI and GYN and see if they could recommend something for your C or even ask the nurse--they sometimes can help too. I wish you well and good luck.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

Glad you got bumped up on the schedule! I'm hoping that happens for me too.Definately call and bug them. It can't hurt, right? That is standard procedure though, it always goes through the doc. I found a gyn office who does the ultrasounds in-office, and the doc looks at them and then meets with you half an hour later. LOVE that about them.It's good that she SAW something though. It's better to know that there's something there, then they know how to deal with it.The Milk of M. FINALLY had some effect yesterday. (That or the half gallon of apple cider I drank over the past few days ...). So I'm feeling less full.Still no surgery date. The general surgeon said to meet with a gyn surgeon (but the one she works with isn't covered by my insurance). So I'm waiting on a gyn consult (next week, unless they get a cancellation), and then I probably have to meet with another general surgeon, and then they have to schedule it together. Headache and a half ... I'm HOPING the gyn surgeon can just do it all - it's just an appendix, right? And the problem with it IS suspected to be endo, which falls squarely into the realm of a gyn ... we'll see though.Hope you get your results soon!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Congrats on the Milk of M working! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy







Yes, I will bug them for sure. I just sent an email tonite and will call them tomorrow about the test. I have heard of people having 2 surgeons in the room during a procedure. A friend of mine had issues that overlapped with her reproductive system and intestines and they had specialist that deal with both come in and do there respective parts and she's fine now! I hope it all works out for you soon. I am off to drink some apple cider and maybe take a teaspoon of Milk of M







.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope the Milk of M and/or cider works for you as well as it did for me. I can't TELL you how much better I feel. Seriously, if I ever do the CT scan again, I'm drinking a gallon of cider immediately after.







Yeah, the first surgeon said it would probably have to be a duel operation. Which .. sucks, because I just want to get on with it! I want to be able to enjoy all the holiday foods this year.Hope they have your results in for you today!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi TiredCatWell I got a call from doctor;s nurse re results of my sonogram and they are Fibroids that have grown larger. I go in on the 12th to discuss in detail with the actual doctor...I had emailed them regarding the results and she called and said they have grown, but i Need to see the doctor.I go to a GI specialist on the 18th as I am still having C & D







. I ended up not taking the MOM and Cider because I had developed a case of D and the went back to my regular C. I will see what this "specialist" has to say.Hope you're doing better.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear your fibroids are growing! Sometimes it seems like we can't catch a break.Me - I'm on the medical merry-go-round. The GI sends me to a surgeon who sends me to a GYN who sends me to a GI ... the GI is totally unconcerned about the rectal bleeding (really, hmm, seems concerning to ME), says he won't do anything for me until after surgery. The general surgeon thinks I will either need 2 separate surgeries, or a joint one. The GYN wants to do more tests. I go in next week for an ultrasound, and then maybe an MRI ...The good news is I have neither C NOR D all of a sudden. I'm NORMAL. It won't last, but seriously, loving it while it does.Hope they can help make you feel better!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Do doctors understand how stressful these situations are for us? I really wish you well in all of this and I hope the can come to a concensus on which surgery to do. Are you in a HMO?


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think they really don't get the stress. To them we are just 1 name out of a thousand. (Well, except the nurses are starting to recognize my voice.) But they DO all say that stress just makes things worse. Yeah, ya think?I'm in a PPO, which is a lifesaver for things like this. No referrals, no preapprovals, just make the appointment and go. And so far everyone I've been told to go see has been covered.So now I've got an appoinment for a consult with a surgeon, more GYN testing coming up, and THEN they surgeon and the GYN can get their schedules together and do it all at once. I mean, really, I personally have maybe 4 days for the rest of this YEAR that I NEED to be healthy for, I think that gives them plenty of leeway.Anyway, hope you're doing well!


----------



## 15974 (Oct 23, 2006)

CAT Scan Information:ContrastWhen you have a cat scan done you may be given to types of contrast. The oral contrast colors your bowels. It is kind of like stuffing a balloon full of air, so you can see the complete shape of the balloon. The second contrast is injected in your vein. It is used tohighlight your blood vessels. Kind of like using a highlighter on a road map.


----------



## 15974 (Oct 23, 2006)

The CT scan contrast is a chalky substance mixed with a metal, barium, which enables the colon to be visualized. It comes in a powder and is mixed with water. The first bottle is given to fill the large intestine and the second the stomach and the beginning of the small intestine. They are given according to transit time of the bowels. It is better to drink it cold. It taste better.After the test it is important to wash the stuff out or you can get constipated. Drink lots of water and if needed you could take a laxative. If your system tolerates it, one part prune juice cut with two parts water and some sugar to sweeten the taste taken in chilled 6 ounce glasses an hour or so apart will help. I would only drink two glasses at the most a day and then only for 2 days. If this does not seem to be helping you may want to visit your doctor.This is a home remedy. By the way your poop will be white for a few day, from the barium.


----------

